# D-Link DCS-2530L with OBS?



## Thomas Holmedal (Mar 21, 2018)

Can D-Link DCS-2530L camera work with OBS?

IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n
DDNS, DHCP, DNS, HTTP, NTP, SMTP, RTSP, RTP, HTTPS, UPnP, IPv4, IPv6, Bonjour, RTCP


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't believe so, at least not directly. It appears that the only way to interface with the camera is via a browser feed. They don't seem to make the camera feed available via the operating system's normal webcam facilities.


----------



## Thomas Holmedal (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks!
Do you know of cameras that work with OBS that is not a small webcam?
I am working with livestream of dog shows and multiple cameras.. would love some wireless camera's, 180 degree camera's and outdoor camera's but i have a hard time finding a system or camera that works other than big tv produksjon systems...


----------



## logansryche (Mar 22, 2018)

what about setting up the camera to a browser window and then use window capture(I capture off my amcrest IPM-721S this way). Granted you'll have to go in and crop around the spot where the feed is so it's full screen, but can't think of another way to do it.

I don't work for them but I've yet to find a better IP camera system them Amcrest. Depending on your budget, they have systems that might fit what you're looking for(you'll have to explore around their site). This way if you wanted to feed that to OBS, you'd window capture and crop the feed.

-Logan


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 25, 2018)

recently experimented with different older MobilePhone Hardware. Just installing a (ed: free mjpeg) IP-Cam App on the phones and connectig to them via MediaSource worked fine .


----------



## Thomas Holmedal (Mar 26, 2018)

That depends on the camera.. if there is a IP camera over cloud server there is to much latency..
I need a local IP/Wifi Cam to keep up with the other cameras


----------



## k.kong (Mar 7, 2020)

I managed to get a D-Link camera pumping video into OBS successfully, just once. The url is of the form userid:password@ipaddress/live1.sdp. This seems to be a secret that is not documented anywhere.  Every D-Link camera may have a different url format, and you can try generating the url at the iSpyConnect.com web site.

For me it worked for a few minutes. Then everything froze. If I restarted my PC, OBS then showed a video from the camera with a 21 hour lag! I couldn't figure out who's buffering this.


----------

